# Talkline Mahnung



## kikkerl (8 November 2008)

Hallo alle, 

ich habe seit neusten Probleme mit Talkline.

Ich bin Talkline Kundin seit einem Jahr, und ich merke ich werde da nur noch abgezockt, obwohl ich kaum spreche.

Letzten Monat hatte ich noch 25 Euro auf meinem Konto gelassen, weil ich wusste dass ich eigentlich immer zwischen 13 und 15 euro monatlich zahle aber die Talkline versuchte mir 32,86 euro abzuziehen.

ich erhielt dann eine Mahnung am 5.11.2008 (!!!) mit der Bemerkung, ich solle bis am 28.10.2008(...) den Betrag überweisen, ansonsten wird mein Handy gesperrt.Ich muss sagen der Poststempel auf dem Umschlag war von 29.10.2008 bei mir angekommen am 30.10.2008 aber das schien die "freundlichen"Damen am Telefon nicht zu interessieren.Als ich dann am Tel etwas "ungemütlich" wurde nahm sie angeblich die Mahnung zurück, tippte irgendwas im PC ein und meinte wenn ich schnell das Geld überweise entstehen keine anderen Kosten mehr.Ich habe dann auch direkt nach dem Telefonat das Geld überwiesen.

     Nun wurden mir für diesen Monat 68,77 Euro abgezogen, die ich nicht weiss wie sie entstanden sind.Das Handy ist bei mir, keiner telefoniert damit (ich brauche es sowieso nur für Notfälle) aber die hohe Rechnung ist da.

mir versprach man das Handy nur für 5,95 im Monat, und wenn ich den Mindestumsatz nicht erreiche dass ich dann zwischen 13 und 16 Euro monatlich zahle was bisher auch geschehen ist

     Merkwürdig wars auch, bis jetzt hatte ich NIE eine Rechnung per Post erhalten, obwohl ich öfters da angerufen hatte( immer wieder 14 cent die min und so schnell antworten die auch nicht...grummel) 

     Ich weiss nun nicht, wenn ich jetzt zum anwalt gehe würde ich Kostenbeihilfe erhalten? muss sagen ich bin schwerbehindert und meine Rente ist auch sehr klein:unzufrieden:

l.g. Kikkerl


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: Talkline Mahnung*



kikkerl schrieb:


> ich erhielt dann eine Mahnung am 5.11.2008 (!!!) mit der Bemerkung, ich solle bis am 28.10.2008(...) den Betrag überweisen, ansonsten wird mein Handy gesperrt.Ich muss sagen der Poststempel auf dem Umschlag war von 29.10.2008 bei mir angekommen am 30.10.2008



Klingt so,als wär da was schief gelaufen.

Zunächst würde Ich klären wie die hohen Kosten zustande kommen bzw. welche Nummern angerufen wurden.
Über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis könnte man diese 68,77€ zumindest nachvollziehen.
Denn man will ja zumindest wissen,wofür man das Geld zahlen soll.
Bei Ungereimtheiten würde Ich Widerspruch einlegen.Da Fehler ja auch dem besten Anbieter passieren können.

Sollte es wirklich soweit kommen,kannst du dich hier über Proßeskostenhilfe  informieren.
http://www.ra-kassing.de/pkh/allg.htm

Ich hoffe aber für dich,dass sich alles aufklärt.
L.G. Unregistriert


----------



## kikkerl (9 November 2008)

*AW: Talkline Mahnung*

also um ehrlich zu sein ich habe von dem Handy gar nicht gesprochen.wie gesagt ich brauche dieses nur für notfälle.

also sind für mich mindestens 45 euro für die katz und die firma sieht das am telefon nicht ein:cry:


----------

